# Help 1st Home theater selection adveces



## wayne.xingle (Jan 6, 2013)

Hi guys. :wave: 
I am looking for a 5.1 home theater system for xbox games and musics. It would be used in my room which is only about 4m*5m. I intend to get myself logitech z5500 but just realize that an Onkyo HTiB seems offering more value with little more pennies.

Now I have two options in mind.
Option1: ONKYO HTS4505  which cost £299 in richer sounds
Option2: ONKYO TXNR414 receiver costing £199 and PIONEERS-HS100 speaker package at £100.

TXNR414 offers more functions including the iphone control and interner connections that might be interesting. The problems is I dont know if the onkyo receiver works better with their own speakers. Or the speakers are just rubbish as what they usually are.

By the way I am living in the UK and will move to the US after 3 or 4 years probably. I guess I have to sell the system then. So before settling down I feel it unwise to invest too much on it. And considering it is not used for spacious living room, a cheaper set as YAMAHA YHT196 at £180 is also under consideration. (But Onkyo is what I prefer after reading many threats here) Or should I just turn to something else?

Thank you very much for reading and advices. -Wayne


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Welcome and thanks for joining us! Please visit us often.

Onkyo makes very good gear and you cannot go wrong with it. As for speakers, I am not familiar with what brands are available in the UK. Also, it is important to listen to speakers before purchasing if possible to make sure you will like them. 

As for the Logitech, I have that set on my computer. It sounds really nice but likely will not fill a large room. However, it would be a good starter system.

As for selling your equipment, you may be able to find a receiver that works on 120/60 as well as 220/50 by changing a switch on the back panel.


----------



## wayne.xingle (Jan 6, 2013)

hjones4841 said:


> Welcome and thanks for joining us! Please visit us often.
> 
> Onkyo makes very good gear and you cannot go wrong with it. As for speakers, I am not familiar with what brands are available in the UK. Also, it is important to listen to speakers before purchasing if possible to make sure you will like them.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much.:T That is of great use.

I think brands here are the same just we have to pay more for the same gears. I just want to limit the whole cost. For Z5500 I will have to pay £160 for a second hand and that is why I am considering these sets.

As I mention I wont use it in large room so could you please give me some advice on that. I mean maybe I dont need something "too good". So just spend the right money.

Yes you are right. But I am worried about the deliver as it is quite heavy and fragile... I might not stay in the states for long.

Again thanks for your suggestions. Cheers.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

I am sure that a separate receiver with moderately priced speakers would work well for you. 

My Z5500 that is connected to a TV is in a master bedroom, so it does not get played very loud. It is pleasant sounding, though, and the midrange from the center channel is nice and clear. The sub won't challenge a sub designed for a home theater, but again it is rather pleasant sounding. As you know, it does not have video switching, so that would be an advantage of a separate receiver if your TV lacks the number of inputs needed.


----------

